# EOS M Accessory question



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

Just got the EOS M + 22mm. Like it and will keep it for the long term, so now need to think about accessories.

1. The Canon EF-EF-M adapter: I think of the M as a compact camera to carry everywhere, so I don't know how useful it will be to have the EF adapter and give up the whole compactness thing. Not that I will try to use the reach advantage and shoot birds, LOL ;D. 
So your opinion will be really useful to inform me of advantages I am overlooking. How many of you use the adapter regularly with EF lenses? Which EF lenses do you mostly use? Is that still true if you have a second body?
Retro lovers: is it better to get a FD 50mm and an adapter instead? If so, which 50mm- there seems to be a bunch of them out there (I mean 1.8s and 1.4s, the 1.2s are too expensive and my manual focus capabilities with the M are untested and with regular dSLRs are ok, not stellar! 
I like the 80-85mm-ish focal length a lot for portraits and don't have that FL for full frame unless I am lugging my 70-200 II. 

2. Wrist strap: I thought of getting a grip for the M, but I am not sold on the metallic grip- once again because it will increase bulk. Here again, those who bought the thumbs up and grip for the M, how useful do you find it? 
Is there any wrist strap that works particularly well with the M? I am aware I will have to switch out the neck strap to use the lug connector.

3. Batteries: Wasabi, is it? Any other options? How long is it safe to run the M continuously? If an hour or so (in the mandatory 29.99 minute chunks) is ok, I will use this as my primary video cam.

4. Bag: Neuro earlier had mentioned the Dashpoint 20. Any other suggestions?

Thanks, all, in advance.


----------



## noncho (Sep 14, 2014)

Canon FD 50 1.4 is good and should be compact enough for M. I was thinking for something like that too 

For the batteries - I have 2 noname, but working as the original one(maybe a bit less capacity). They were 14$ on Ebay year ago. 

Strap - For M with small lenses I'm using one small hand strap from old Powershot.


----------



## SeppOz (Sep 14, 2014)

There is a thread ...
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15732.0
with lots of great options for bags / straps.

I have the adapter and the most common lens on there is the EF-S 55-250 STM. Quite a decent light travel zoom. Bought it before the EF-M 55-200 came out, and it is still cheaper.
I have tried a few others as well (EF 50 1.4, EF 135L 2.0, EF-S 15-85) but found that auto-focus works better with the native EF-M lenses, although the ones I have listed work OK in decent light.


----------



## geoffmalter (Sep 14, 2014)

RE wrist strap: Joby DSLR strap (dpreview.com, Canon EOS-M forum, see "let's see some M accessory love" thread). I just ordered 3 from B&H for my compacts.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 14, 2014)

I gave into the $249 special.  and then..... Have the EF to M adapter, 2 extra Optika batteries (says the are larger capacities - we will see) and likewise need a bag. I purchased this camera for 2 reasons - 1. Wife and I are going on a trip and she wants something small while I chug around the big stuff. 2. I travel non-stop for my job and I want something I can throw in the travel kit and barely notice so when I have a few extra moments...

I have plenty of glass for the FF and find the M a very capable imaging device. In keeping w/ the small, etc, etc I was trying to stay away from getting G.A.S. on the M but I suspect the native M 55-250 is in my future. At the sheer dread of my daughters and wife, I am thinking of getting a fanny/belt pack type solution as it would seem to be the most functional solution through the fashion concerned may have to look away . When I am out w/ any of my other bags & gear, the M body I am sure will fit in somewhere.

Lastly - I can't remember who suggested it but it was brilliant - the M loads magic lantern (which can help your manual focusing with the focus peaking option turned on - also the M does have a magnifier as a std function to help as well) but I plan to use this $130 sensor package (the 22mm lens is roughly $120) as my burn and churn for timelapse/ultra low frame rate movie maker. I even purchased the "AC" adapter kit for this purpose (just a little engineering hack to run off a set of AAs to extend the battery time.)

The glass for the FF runs from 16 to 600 in various lenses - nearly 1:40 Oh wait - could have bought the a super zoom and saved money and weight... Duh!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2014)

1. One reason I got the M was as a travel backup body, need the adapter for that. I use it occasionally for a tele option on the M (a bit ungainly with the 70-300L), I'll likely pick up the M55-200 soon. 

2. I use the Canon ER-E1 strap, has the lug. Ordered from HK (as the M55-200 will be, there or Canada). 

3. I just got an extra Canon LP-E12. 

4. Lowepro Dashpoint 20 for the M+22, Dashpoint 30 for the M+18-55, the latter fits with the EW-54 hood mounted in the forward (in-use) orientation.


----------



## DRR (Sep 14, 2014)

1) I use the adapter regularly with my 40mm. I use my 40mm more on the EOS M than I do on my DSLR.

2) I use a peak design Cuff. It's not a perfect solution but Canon's decision to use the lugs really limits the options here.

3) I use a mix of OEM and opteka batteries. The optekas are functionally the same as the OEM. Charges in the charger, reports battery life to the camera, etc. I hear similar reports about the Wasabi also. I don't shoot video so I can't comment on that but I get about the same number of shots from the opteka as I do the OEM.

4) Bag - I'm often carrying other things, not just camera kit, so others will have better suggestions here!


----------



## infared (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????


----------



## surapon (Sep 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Just got the EOS M + 22mm. Like it and will keep it for the long term, so now need to think about accessories.
> 
> 1. The Canon EF-EF-M adapter: I think of the M as a compact camera to carry everywhere, so I don't know how useful it will be to have the EF adapter and give up the whole compactness thing. Not that I will try to use the reach advantage and shoot birds, LOL ;D.
> So your opinion will be really useful to inform me of advantages I am overlooking. How many of you use the adapter regularly with EF lenses? Which EF lenses do you mostly use? Is that still true if you have a second body?
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. sagittariansrock.

Here is my Best New toy And Cheap for EOS-M.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21647.0

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2014)

infared said:


> Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????



https://www.cameraquest.com/inventor.htm
You need to scroll the list to find the finder that you want.

http://www.flipbac.com/angle-viewfinder-about.htm


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

noncho said:


> Canon FD 50 1.4 is good and should be compact enough for M. I was thinking for something like that too
> 
> For the batteries - I have 2 noname, but working as the original one(maybe a bit less capacity). They were 14$ on Ebay year ago.
> 
> Strap - For M with small lenses I'm using one small hand strap from old Powershot.



Thanks, noncho!
Are there few types of FD 50/1.4 too? I was confused by the SCs and SSCs and FDs and FDn-s


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

SeppOz said:


> There is a thread ...
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15732.0
> with lots of great options for bags / straps.
> 
> ...



Thanks, SeppOz. I had looked at that thread incidentally, and it is very informative as you mentioned 
That's where I got the Dashpoint 20 idea from.
I didn't even know there was a 55-200, thanks for telling me! Also, good to know that the AF is a bit worse with EF lenses and the EF adapter, but I suppose that's to be expected.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

geoffmalter said:


> RE wrist strap: Joby DSLR strap (dpreview.com, Canon EOS-M forum, see "let's see some M accessory love" thread). I just ordered 3 from B&H for my compacts.



Wow! What a nice little strap! And less than $ 10 on Amazon. I think I'm definitely getting it. Looks like paracord, is it?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> I gave into the $249 special.  and then..... Have the EF to M adapter, 2 extra Optika batteries (says the are larger capacities - we will see) and likewise need a bag. I purchased this camera for 2 reasons - 1. Wife and I are going on a trip and she wants something small while I chug around the big stuff. 2. I travel non-stop for my job and I want something I can throw in the travel kit and barely notice so when I have a few extra moments...
> 
> I have plenty of glass for the FF and find the M a very capable imaging device. In keeping w/ the small, etc, etc I was trying to stay away from getting G.A.S. on the M but I suspect the native M 55-250 is in my future. At the sheer dread of my daughters and wife, I am thinking of getting a fanny/belt pack type solution as it would seem to be the most functional solution through the fashion concerned may have to look away . When I am out w/ any of my other bags & gear, the M body I am sure will fit in somewhere.
> 
> ...




I plan to use the M for exactly those reasons- my wife hates the weight of a dSLR (even the 5Dc) and likes to compose using the LCD screen. And the compactness means I can take it along everywhere.

It does seem a fanny pack would be ideal if you have a few M lenses. Maybe the fashion conscious will be looking at your lens 

I heard about ML for the M. I will have to find out a bit more about that if I want to use the M for video- but at this point I have taken less than 10 minutes of video with my dSLRs (since 2010). So I have to learn basic dSLR video first


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2014)

For me, the whole idea of having an EOS-M is to make a small (hopefully light weight) travel kit. I fit the following into a Lowepro Micro case (as the name implies, it is small, 5'X6"X7", external):EOS-M with strap and 22mm lens(all in an old Rollie P&S pouch that can be attached to the belt), 18-55 zoom with hood, optical view finder for the 22mm, 90ex flash, 2 spare batteries, 2 spare AAA, lens cleaning stuff, one SPARE cap for each lens( the center push cap falls off easily) and a 35 f 2.0 Summicron with M to EOS-M adapter( 2" x 1 3/4" combined). If the need arrives, I can switch the Elmer 90 f4 or the Elmer 50 F2.8 for the Summicron 35 f2 before the bag leaves home. No EF to EOS-M adapter or EF lens due the the relatively large size.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

infared said:


> Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????



Good point. That would greatly help reduce battery consumption and reduce glare outdoors (although I saw a huge loupe on ebay for pretty low price that somewhat dwarfs the M).
Interestingly, one of the USPs of the M was the LCD composition, P&S style. My wife hates using the viewfinder (I'm not sure I understand why) and so do random tourists when I ask them to take photos of me. 

Here's a little anecdote (somewhat off-topic on my own thread ):
A friend wanted to borrow my dSLR to shoot an event. I selected the 5Dc and 40mm pancake as it was the lightest combo, removed the L plate, switched to ISO 400, TV mode with 1/50 (in that light, the aperture was falling between f/3.2-4), center point AF with BBF turned off. Also told her if anything looks off, just turn to the green square.

She told me the next day that the camera was great, but a bit heavy and she wasn't able to hold it steady and taking blurred shots; so she gave it to another guy who took some nice pics. I looked at the images and found out her subjects were consistently off-center, so she was always focusing on something in the background! I suppose that's why the green square is so useful, it is impossible to predict always what might go wrong. The other guy has a 40D, so he is quite familiar with dSLRs.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1. One reason I got the M was as a travel backup body, need the adapter for that. I use it occasionally for a tele option on the M (a bit ungainly with the 70-300L), I'll likely pick up the M55-200 soon.
> 
> 2. I use the Canon ER-E1 strap, has the lug. Ordered from HK (as the M55-200 will be, there or Canada).
> 
> ...



Thanks, Neuro.
Let us know how the M55-200 looks. Good to know that it exists. Wonder why Canon thinks US is such a bad market for the M (well, probably because it is  )
ER-E1 is a bit expensive for a strap without a cincher. How do you use it? Can you maybe post an image of you holding it?
Some were saying the Wasabi runs longer than the OEM batteries. I wonder...
I'll probably not get the 18-55 anytime soon, so the 20 might work unless I find something *slightly* bigger so I can pack the batteries in as well.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

DRR said:


> 1) I use the adapter regularly with my 40mm. I use my 40mm more on the EOS M than I do on my DSLR.
> 
> 2) I use a peak design Cuff. It's not a perfect solution but Canon's decision to use the lugs really limits the options here.
> 
> ...



Oops! I am actually planning to sell my 40mm now that I have the M+22!
The Cuff looks mighty interesting. Will have to look into that!
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

surapon said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the EOS M + 22mm. Like it and will keep it for the long term, so now need to think about accessories.
> ...



Thanks, Surapon. Interesting lens, will have to keep it in mind.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> For me, the whole idea of having an EOS-M is to make a small (hopefully light weight) travel kit. I fit the following into a Lowepro Micro case (as the name implies, it is small, 5'X6"X7", external):EOS-M with strap and 22mm lens(all in an old Rollie P&S pouch that can be attached to the belt), 18-55 zoom with hood, optical view finder for the 22mm, 90ex flash, lens cleaning stuff, one SPARE cap for each lens( the center push cap falls off easily) and a 35 f 2.0 Summicron with M to EOS-M adapter( 2" x 1 3/4" combined). If the need arrives, I can switch the Elmer 90 f4 for the Summicron 35 f2 before the bag leaves home. No EF to EOS-M adapter or EF lens due the the relatively large size.



Why, you have a nice M kit going!
Love to see some shots out of that 35/2


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 14, 2014)

I bought and sold an EOS M + 22 + 18-55 + adapter. Then when the second fire sale (at $250) came around, I snagged the M + 22 again and added the adapter as well. When I had it previously, about the only lens I mounted on it was the 40mm. However, this time around I have additional lenses and find 2 that work really well with it. I use the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM and the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM both work wonderfully on it. The EF 85mm f/1.8 also works well but due to the longer focal length I find it slightly more difficult to compose images and locate my subjects - it's not terrible, but it's not great either.

For me, the 22 + 35 IS + 50 is a GREAT, LIGHTWEIGHT, small(ish) walkaround combo. Personally, I find zoom lenses on the M to be cumbersome and I don't really like them. Both the native 18-55 and adapted zooms. Adapted zooms are worse. Probably a personal preference. And note I haven't tried the 11-22 or the 55-200.


----------



## Taemobig (Sep 14, 2014)

I use the Peak Design Cuff with my EOS M. You should check out the Peak Design System, its one of the most versatile accessories out there.

I use the Leash and Cuff to easily switch between a regular strap to a wrist strap in seconds. The straps are small too which is perfect for the EOS M. And if I'm hiking, I use the Capture Clip to "clip" my camera on to one of my backpack straps, keeps my hands free and my camera from dangling around on a strap.

Here's the link for their kickstarter video if you wanna see all 3 accessories in action:
http://kck.st/1ii6tm0


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> I bought and sold an EOS M + 22 + 18-55 + adapter. Then when the second fire sale (at $250) came around, I snagged the M + 22 again and added the adapter as well. When I had it previously, about the only lens I mounted on it was the 40mm. However, this time around I have additional lenses and find 2 that work really well with it. I use the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM and the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM both work wonderfully on it. The EF 85mm f/1.8 also works well but due to the longer focal length I find it slightly more difficult to compose images and locate my subjects - it's not terrible, but it's not great either.
> 
> For me, the 22 + 35 IS + 50 is a GREAT, LIGHTWEIGHT, small(ish) walkaround combo. Personally, I find zoom lenses on the M to be cumbersome and I don't really like them. Both the native 18-55 and adapted zooms. Adapted zooms are worse. Probably a personal preference. And note I haven't tried the 11-22 or the 55-200.



I agree, a fast 50 on the M will complement the 22 nicely. Much like a 35-85 combo on FF.
I didn't really like the 50/1.4 though (bought and sold it 3 times), so I am thinking on the FD 50mm lines.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 14, 2014)

Taemobig said:


> I use the Peak Design Cuff with my EOS M. You should check out the Peak Design System, its one of the most versatile accessories out there.
> 
> I use the Leash and Cuff to easily switch between a regular strap to a wrist strap in seconds. The straps are small too which is perfect for the EOS M. And if I'm hiking, I use the Capture Clip to "clip" my camera on to one of my backpack straps, keeps my hands free and my camera from dangling around on a strap.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link to Leash and cuff. I am waiting on their Clutch which I should receive thru Kickstarter sometime in the next few months.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 15, 2014)

Found something really cool to maybe create a grip, called Sugru.
Anybody used this before? How strong is it?
www.sugru.com


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 1. One reason I got the M was as a travel backup body, need the adapter for that. I use it occasionally for a tele option on the M (a bit ungainly with the 70-300L), I'll likely pick up the M55-200 soon.
> ...



Will do. TBH, I wasn't initially planning on building an M kit, but I've been quite happy with the M+22, bought the M18-55 recently. 

I just use the ER-E1 as a 'safety strap' around my right wrist. It's leather, well constructed, and doesn't need a cincher for me (although thanks for the reminder - my daughter has a 'cast-off' camera (PowerShot S95), I just ordered some Wiimote cinch straps to keep it from slipping off her wrist again). 

Haven't used the Wasabi batteries. I get 400-500 shots over 2-3 days on one OEM battery (I have two).

I also have a little Hejnar plate for my Arca-Swiss type tripod clamps.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 15, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Found something really cool to maybe create a grip, called Sugru.
> Anybody used this before? How strong is it?
> www.sugru.com



I don't use a grip, but this one seems quite nice.

http://www.kleptography.com/rf/#camera_eosm


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 15, 2014)

brad-man said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Found something really cool to maybe create a grip, called Sugru.
> ...



Thanks, Brad-man. I did see Richard Franiec's grips. 
It is about $ 40 though, and the eBay one is half the price with an Arca Swiss mount. 
So still a little undecided. I am really considering the sugru play-doh thingy. 
If I end up buying it, I shall post a brief description of my experience.


----------



## infared (Sep 15, 2014)

Rocky said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????
> ...



Those are a laughable.solution for a viewfinder..that is why my mirrorless system is MFT. No contest.


----------



## yakman (Sep 15, 2014)

Rocky said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????
> ...



The flipbac is a complete waste of money. Pity I bought one.. The hinge became loose very quickly.


----------



## yakman (Sep 15, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me find the viewfinder accessory????
> ...



I used to think the same and bought a 35mm OVF. But you can't turn the LCD off when you half press the shutter button... you're not going to save much battery if at all. And a good OVF costs more than the M itself...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 15, 2014)

yakman said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...




Good point, getting spare batteries will be a cheaper option 
Well, I really bought the M for its LCD, which my wife and random good samaritans prefer. So the VF is not a priority. I guess I'll use a cap or something out of doors...

BTW, thanks all for the suggestions.
I have bought the Dashpoint 20 already. Now debating between the Sugru silicon putty and the eBay grip Surapon and BL had suggested earlier. BL, if you read this post- can you please post a photo of how you grip it? My hands are quite small and I am worried I won't reach the shutter button after wrapping my hands around the grip... :-\ 
Strap wise I am debating between the Joby and the OEM strap- the neck strap is definitely too much in my way. 
I think I will hold off the EF-EF-M adapter. Metabones says they cannot comment on a Speedbooster for the M. I think if Canon shows a bit more commitment, they might. But would Canon? Like launching an M3, selling the wide and tele zooms in the US, how about that, eh?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 17, 2014)

yakman said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


OVF got nothing to do with saving the battery. It is for situation that renders the LCD to becomes useless. i.e. the sun shines right on the LCD.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I think I will hold off the EF-EF-M adapter.


Amazon had it for $60 a few weeks back and I ordered but later canceled it. I can't ever see myself using the adapter - the whole idea (for me) of the M is that it's tiny. Adding the adapter and my L glass would make it ridiculous. I carry a 5DIII (or 1D X depending on the shoot) as a back up body, but for those who carry the M for that purpose, I could see the purpose of the adapter.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will hold off the EF-EF-M adapter.
> ...



Ok, that's exactly what I was thinking. I do carry a 5Dc as a back up when needed, so I still couldn't visualize using the M for that purpose. 
I mean, when is an APS-C camera useful as a back up to a FF?
1. When extending reach. And I remember both during a concert and a friend's graduation ceremony I was bummed by the distance. So I could have used the lenses (the 135L and the 70-200 II) with the M instead. But I could have used them with the 1.4x III as well, and I have that piece of equipment already. I suppose I could use both however, which brings me back to an advantage in getting the adapter...
2. If I forget a back up body. Unlikely. If I need a back up, I will carry a back up.
3. If I want telephoto video... now that is another possibility. I hardly if ever use my 5DIII for video and the M is quite a nice video camera. Ok... now I am inclining towards getting the adapter... :-\


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> yakman said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...


http://www.kleptography.com/rf/#camera_eosm
That may be be the best grip for EOS-M


----------



## BL (Sep 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> BL, if you read this post- can you please post a photo of how you grip it? My hands are quite small and I am worried I won't reach the shutter button after wrapping my hands around the grip... :-\



I have small hands too. But this grip works great for me!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 18, 2014)

BL said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > BL, if you read this post- can you please post a photo of how you grip it? My hands are quite small and I am worried I won't reach the shutter button after wrapping my hands around the grip... :-\
> ...



Perfect! Thanks so much.
Grip has been ordered 
BTW, there is a spray-on rubber paint called Plasti Dip. It will add friction and comfort to the grip.


----------



## BL (Sep 18, 2014)

ah yes, true. I have the same rubber paint.

Not sure how well it adheres to metal though...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 19, 2014)

BL said:


> ah yes, true. I have the same rubber paint.
> 
> Not sure how well it adheres to metal though...



Oh, you have it? Have you tried it? They say it should stick to metal.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPNNAC7lOro


----------



## BL (Sep 19, 2014)

No I've only tried on paper and wood based surfaces.

I think you'll find once you start using the grip, the bulge alone is sufficient


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 19, 2014)

BL said:


> No I've only tried on paper and wood based surfaces.
> 
> I think you'll find once you start using the grip, the bulge alone is sufficient



I wanted to combat the coldness issue as well.


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought and sold an EOS M + 22 + 18-55 + adapter. Then when the second fire sale (at $250) came around, I snagged the M + 22 again and added the adapter as well. When I had it previously, about the only lens I mounted on it was the 40mm. However, this time around I have additional lenses and find 2 that work really well with it. I use the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM and the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM both work wonderfully on it. The EF 85mm f/1.8 also works well but due to the longer focal length I find it slightly more difficult to compose images and locate my subjects - it's not terrible, but it's not great either.
> ...



If that is the case go for a M42 mount 50mm. I could not tell any real optical difference between the FD 50mm 1.8 and the EF 50 1.8. I expect the FD 50mm 1.4 would be the same. I have thought about tracking down a FD 55mm f1.2 that may be worth it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will hold off the EF-EF-M adapter.
> ...


Smart! The Idea of EOS-M is to have a SMALL kit. Some posters here seems to be doing the opposite. They are building up a big system around the tiny EOS-M. If that is the case, they might as well bring their FF DSLR kit.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 19, 2014)

Rocky said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



It's an individual decision. While I personally favored the idea of a compact camera staying compact, I am more than willing to listen to the rationale of very smart and experienced people going the other way. 
The Franiec grip, by the way, looks very nice but almost double the price of the ebay one. Worth it I am sure, but I am cheap ;D


----------



## sama (Sep 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Found something really cool to maybe create a grip, called Sugru.
> Anybody used this before? How strong is it?
> www.sugru.com



You made me spend almost two hours dreaming possibilities to use this wonderful material to do some DIY projects. Thanks for letting us know about the existence of this thing.

Just wonder if one could make use of it to design some sort of weather seal on lenses, camera and battery grip etc etc.


----------



## dcm (Sep 19, 2014)

Taemobig said:


> I use the Peak Design Cuff with my EOS M. You should check out the Peak Design System, its one of the most versatile accessories out there.
> 
> I use the Leash and Cuff to easily switch between a regular strap to a wrist strap in seconds. The straps are small too which is perfect for the EOS M. And if I'm hiking, I use the Capture Clip to "clip" my camera on to one of my backpack straps, keeps my hands free and my camera from dangling around on a strap.
> 
> ...



I use the same setup from Peak for my M - cuff, leash, Capture Pro with Microplate, and long clamping bolts for my thick packstrap. Great for hiking or just around town.


----------



## dcm (Sep 19, 2014)

I find the ef-m adapter useful as a backup option, to extend reach, or to mount specialty lenses. Before I had the entire ef-m lens collection I tried all of my L glass on the M to see how they performed. I had used them on a T2i before so I was already comfortable with the crop factor. I appreciated the lenses with IS a bit more but found I could handhold them with appropriate shutter speeds. 

I really prefer the native lens for their size and balance. In the photos you can see how I cradle the M and lens in my left hand, freeing my right for the controls. It's surprising how small and easy to hold is a 200 mm lens. It's somewhat similar to your golf grip. Lenses with the adapter were a bit more awkward. 

My primary outdoor lenses for the M are the 11-22 and 55-200, with the 22 my choice for indoors. I find the 18-55 most useful for backyard video of the grandkid. The adapter still gets used for the Tamron 150-600, 100 f/2.8L IS Macro, and 8-15 f/4L fisheye which don't have ef-m counterparts.


----------



## dcm (Sep 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Just got the EOS M + 22mm. Like it and will keep it for the long term, so now need to think about accessories.
> 
> 4. Bag: Neuro earlier had mentioned the Dashpoint 20. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, all, in advance.



The Dashpoint 20 is a good fit for the M+22. I use a hard case for storage and travel with my M system now. I use the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20 to carry the M, 2 lenses, batteries, etc when I'm out and about. I also have a 3" aluminum rod tube to carry my M, 2 lenses, and accessories when I'm hiking/backpacking.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 19, 2014)

I use the Flipbac 4 rubber 'peel and stick' grip along with the Canon ER-E1 wrist strap and this combo makes it very hand-holdable with one hand.


----------



## yakman (Sep 19, 2014)

I use the Canon EOS M jacket & strap that came with my kit. My version is black, while this picture is the red one
http://www.slashgear.com/canon-eos-m-japan-reveals-accessories-coming-late-september-23239853/

I prefer it to just a rubber grip. It makes the whole M much comfort in my hands.
The con is that you'll have to take it off when changing battery or card.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 19, 2014)

dcm said:


> I find the ef-m adapter useful as a backup option, to extend reach, or to mount specialty lenses. Before I had the entire ef-m lens collection I tried all of my L glass on the M to see how they performed. I had used them on a T2i before so I was already comfortable with the crop factor. I appreciated the lenses with IS a bit more but found I could handhold them with appropriate shutter speeds.
> 
> I really prefer the native lens for their size and balance. In the photos you can see how I cradle the M and lens in my left hand, freeing my right for the controls. It's surprising how small and easy to hold is a 200 mm lens. It's somewhat similar to your golf grip. Lenses with the adapter were a bit more awkward.
> 
> My primary outdoor lenses for the M are the 11-22 and 55-200, with the 22 my choice for indoors. I find the 18-55 most useful for backyard video of the grandkid. The adapter still gets used for the Tamron 150-600, 100 f/2.8L IS Macro, and 8-15 f/4L fisheye which don't have ef-m counterparts.



How do you like the 55-200? I can't find any definitive information about it at all. Do you find it to be sharp at all/most FL? Do you feel that the lens is worth $400, or is it simply the only game in town with a small footprint? _Any_ insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> I use the Flipbac 4 rubber 'peel and stick' grip along with the Canon ER-E1 wrist strap and this combo makes it very hand-holdable with one hand.


The Flipbac grip is wide and not that thick. How does it compare to the DSLR grip in terms of handling. Rubber grip will give you a better traction for sure.


----------



## dcm (Sep 20, 2014)

brad-man said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I find the ef-m adapter useful as a backup option, to extend reach, or to mount specialty lenses. Before I had the entire ef-m lens collection I tried all of my L glass on the M to see how they performed. I had used them on a T2i before so I was already comfortable with the crop factor. I appreciated the lenses with IS a bit more but found I could handhold them with appropriate shutter speeds.
> ...



A bit early to say anything definitive. Initial impression is as good as EFS 55-250 STM. No comparison to my 70-200f4L IS on the M, but they are in different leagues. The size and balance easily trumps the others. It goes easily wherever my M goes. The others didn't. 

Meets my needs, but I don't pixel peep too much except to compare with my other lenses. Seemed a bit soft on the long end but that could easily be my handholding technique or missing focus. Have posted a few photos in other threads. Maybe we need to start a thread for it. Traveling now and have a backlog to process, might post some more next week.


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 20, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I didn't really like the 50/1.4 though (bought and sold it 3 times), so I am thinking on the FD 50mm lines.



Just out of curiosity, what didn't you like about the 50/1.4? Is it anything that the on-sensor AF of the M would solve?


----------



## Zv (Sep 20, 2014)

dcm said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the EOS M + 22mm. Like it and will keep it for the long term, so now need to think about accessories.
> ...



+1 for the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover. I have the 100 so it's small enough to fit inside a larger backpack for flying and traveling etc. It just fits camera, 22/2 and 11-22 with hood.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2014)

1. Canon EF-EF-M adapter: 
got it. Use it ever so often ... primarily for tele with EF-S 55-250 IS STM and with EF 40/2.8 STM. STM lenses are the only ones I find working reasonably well as far as AF is concerned. Also use EF-S 60 Macro for close-ups.

2. Wrist strap: don't have one. use it without strap most of the time. Only at crowded events and for mauntaineering I use the original neck strap.

3. Batteries: got 2x original LP-E12 + 2x Patona. I need all 4 for a day of shooting. Patona are OK-ish, but originals are clearly better, hold more charge. Don't do video at all. 

4. Bag: LowePro Dashpoint 30 for M + 18-55 incl. lens shade. Plus a Hama bag Nashville 130 for entire kit.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2014)

sama said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Found something really cool to maybe create a grip, called Sugru.
> ...



Glad to be of help. It has affected me very similarly.
However, let me say this: using a gasket at the mount with non-sealed lenses does not seal the numerous other places moisture or dirt may get in. It only creates a false sense of security. Same with cameras. So unless you are familiar with the entire build and know all the gaps to fill or planning to coat the whole thing with sugru  I don't recommend it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2014)

Zv said:


> +1 for the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover. I have the 100 so it's small enough to fit inside a larger backpack for flying and traveling etc. It just fits camera, 22/2 and 11-22 with hood.



The mirrorless mover looks really nice and is nicely priced, but I have a Lowepro Rezo 170 that can serve that purpose if and when I get more M-specific lenses. Good suggestion, though.
I wasn't going to use the strap, so wanted a bag that I can have on the side that essentially doubles as a strap for the camera and is almost the same size.



dcm said:


> The Dashpoint 20 is a good fit for the M+22. I use a hard case for storage and travel with my M system now. I use the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20 to carry the M, 2 lenses, batteries, etc when I'm out and about. I also have a 3" aluminum rod tube to carry my M, 2 lenses, and accessories when I'm hiking/backpacking.




The Dashpoint 20 has arrived, and I love it! 
What is a rod tube?!?




AvTvM said:


> 1. Canon EF-EF-M adapter:
> got it. Use it ever so often ... primarily for tele with EF-S 55-250 IS STM and with EF 40/2.8 STM. STM lenses are the only ones I find working reasonably well as far as AF is concerned. Also use EF-S 60 Macro for close-ups.
> 3. Batteries: got 2x original LP-E12 + 2x Patona. I need all 4 for a day of shooting. Patona are OK-ish, but originals are clearly better, hold more charge. Don't do video at all.



I see, thanks! I suppose I will wait on the adapter then...
I heard the Wasabis are better than OEM. Now I wonder...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2014)

yakman said:


> I use the Canon EOS M jacket & strap that came with my kit. My version is black, while this picture is the red one
> http://www.slashgear.com/canon-eos-m-japan-reveals-accessories-coming-late-september-23239853/
> 
> I prefer it to just a rubber grip. It makes the whole M much comfort in my hands.
> The con is that you'll have to take it off when changing battery or card.



Wow! Nice one. I might look out for it. This is grip, strap and case all in one!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Flipbac 4 rubber 'peel and stick' grip along with the Canon ER-E1 wrist strap and this combo makes it very hand-holdable with one hand.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion for the Flipbac and the Franiec. I ended up going the grip+Arca swiss adapter route with the ebay thingy BL has posted.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 21, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really like the 50/1.4 though (bought and sold it 3 times), so I am thinking on the FD 50mm lines.
> ...



What I didn't like about the 50/1.4 now (my 2nd and 3rd copies, after going full frame) is that it isn't tack sharp wide open or even below 2.8 (after which it is totally fine). However, my 24-70 II is as sharp if not sharper wide open. So I don't see the advantage of carrying the prime around (the 24-70 II is a bit of a prime killer  ). My second copy was also front focusing a bit which wouldn't work with my 5Dc (no AFMA).
The other thing was the zoom has better color and contrast than the 50.
For portability I have the 35/1.4 and had the 40/2.8 (now replaced by the M+22 as my new compact kit).

Earlier, I used to own the 50/1.8 when I bought the 50/1.4 and the latter didn't seem a huge improvement over its thrice as cheap brother.

M+cheap FD lenses+focus peaking using ML sounds like a fun proposition!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 21, 2014)

dcm said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



More shots would be greatly appreciated! I really want to like this lens or the Tamron as it would be very convenient to have all bases covered in such a compact kit. I hope Canon releases the third iteration body before x-mas (not likely) so third party manufacturers can have enough incentive to produce some fast primes for the little bugger.


----------



## dcm (Sep 22, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > The Dashpoint 20 is a good fit for the M+22. I use a hard case for storage and travel with my M system now. I use the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20 to carry the M, 2 lenses, batteries, etc when I'm out and about. I also have a 3" aluminum rod tube to carry my M, 2 lenses, and accessories when I'm hiking/backpacking.
> ...



Sorry, custom aluminum tube for fly rods that I had made to carry my M safely in a backpack when I was getting one made for a new Tenkara fly rod. Here's the post
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21824.msg427946#msg427946

Here's the local shop that made mine - http://www.landmarkflyrodtubes.com/


----------



## dcm (Sep 22, 2014)

brad-man said:


> More shots would be greatly appreciated! I really want to like this lens or the Tamron as it would be very convenient to have all bases covered in such a compact kit. I hope Canon releases the third iteration body before x-mas (not likely) so third party manufacturers can have enough incentive to produce some fast primes for the little bugger.



Here's a few comparison images I took while visiting Rocky Mountain National Park this weekend. Target is Long's Peak from Highway 7 about 4.5 miles away. Early in the day so only a slight haze. Used a tripod and 2 second timer to minimize technique issues. Pixel peepers might notice some folks on the peak. Raw images exported from DxO OP9 with no corrections.

I think I'll keep it. 

M / EF-M 55-200 at 200mm



IMG_5862_dxo by dvmtthws, on Flickr

M / EF 70-200 f/4L IS at 200mm



IMG_5870_dxo by dvmtthws, on Flickr

6D / Tamron 150-600 at 300mm



IMG_1473_dxo by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 22, 2014)

dcm said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...



Wow! That's very innovative!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 28, 2014)

dcm said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > More shots would be greatly appreciated! I really want to like this lens or the Tamron as it would be very convenient to have all bases covered in such a compact kit. I hope Canon releases the third iteration body before x-mas (not likely) so third party manufacturers can have enough incentive to produce some fast primes for the little bugger.
> ...



Thanks for the samples! I found a reliable Japanese "bulk seller" on ebay and picked one up for under $390 shipped. I've only shot some walk around test shots, but it seems to be quite sharp. Haven't tried it on a moving subject though  When the M3 comes out with a focus system that has tracking ability, I sure hope these lenses are up to the task.
Is anyone aware of an L bracket that's size-appropriate for this little fellow? Henjar Photo sells an L bracket for the Fuji 690 that is a little large but would work, but it's $105 ;D


----------



## dcm (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's a few more images I posted on a 55-200 lens specific thread.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22925.msg446725#msg446725


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 30, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Is anyone aware of an L bracket that's size-appropriate for this little fellow? Henjar Photo sells an L bracket for the Fuji 690 that is a little large but would work, but it's $105 ;D


I picked up this universal L-Bracket and although it is Arca-Swiss compatible it does not work with my RRS quick release clamp. If you use a screw type Arca clamp then you should be fine. It will rotate on the camera body over time as it is not machined specifically for the M however it is less than $10.


----------



## longtallkarl (Sep 30, 2014)

Jamesy - i'd love to know what this item is - do you have a link?

-k


----------



## brad-man (Sep 30, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone aware of an L bracket that's size-appropriate for this little fellow? Henjar Photo sells an L bracket for the Fuji 690 that is a little large but would work, but it's $105 ;D
> ...



I only use arca screw clamps just to avoid such incompatibility issues between plate manufacturers. I would also appreciate the link.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 1, 2014)

It was this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-MPU100-Quick-Release-L-Plate-Bracket-for-Camera-Benro-Arca-Swiss-NEW-/380932337447?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Funny, I emailed the vendor through eBay to say it does not work with the RRS QR clamp and he said the following:

All of our items are fully tested before sending out,
In that case, how about we resend you a new one? Is that OK for you ? Or would you like the refund? we respect your idea.

Sound good so far, so I asked for a refund to which he responded:
""How about refunding half of money and you don't return it to us due to expensive charges?""

I then said, OK, just send a new one like you initially said or refund half the money.

I know it is $8.50 but they stated RRS compatibility - not just Arca Swiss. It is a matter of principle.

I have heard of issues between Kirk and RRS on some clamps and there is no doubt the QR clamps are less open to any tolerance issues. I have a screw clamp on a Benro travel angel I picked up a few years back and if I were to do my Gitzo/Markins/RRS clamp again I would have just gone for the screw clamp - they are very quick and less prone to these types of issues.


----------



## dcm (Oct 3, 2014)

This is a more expensive option, but I already had the RRS BEOSM plate. They discontinued the L component before I could order it, but I recently found the BG1X-L L component for the BG1X plate would mate to the BEOSM plate and not interfere with the M ports or strap mount. See photos below.

One unexpected benefit - the L bracket makes it easier to hold the camera in my left hand while operating controls and touch screen with my right. I am right handed and use the touch screen a fair amount so I found the lack of grip on the left problematic. A grip on the right really doesn't work as well for me with touch screen cameras. Now if only I could find an ARCA comfort grip/strap that would slide on the L bracket I think this might be an ideal solution.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 3, 2014)

dcm said:


> This is a more expensive option, but I already had the RRS BEOSM plate. They discontinued the L component before I could order it, but I recently found the BG1X-L L component for the BG1X plate would mate to the BEOSM plate and not interfere with the M ports or strap mount. See photos below.
> 
> One unexpected benefit - the L bracket makes it easier to hold the camera in my left hand while operating controls and touch screen with my right. I am right handed and use the touch screen a fair amount so I found the lack of grip on the left problematic. A grip on the right really doesn't work as well for me with touch screen cameras. Now if only I could find an ARCA comfort grip/strap that would slide on the L bracket I think this might be an ideal solution.



A very elegant solution! Hope it fits the M3 when it becomes available...


----------

